# Ceiling Track Hoist



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

LOL!!! Looks like an accident waiting to happen! _But I like the way you're thinking._


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

This is a solid design, the reason I chose this one to post is it has the best detail pictures and lists another site. Just keep in mind your track needs as in the quality of the parts.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Or you could hinge it to the wall like I did the GlassRing, there are pics of my setup in the GlassRing Thread.

Boosted


----------

